# Breeding in small tank



## joncairns (22 Feb 2010)

I have a small 48Litre river reef tank, which I would like to use for breeding smaller species.I appreciate the size is not ideal,but would like to try breeding some fish in any case.

I would like to try with Rams, but am open to any suggestions.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## dw1305 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi all,
A pair of Rams are a possibility, you may need to pair them first in a larger tank. Apistogramma borellii would also be a possibility (A borellii needs a cave to spawn, I like the 1/2 coconut planted with moss). I like the very large amount of "java" moss approach for small spawning tanks, and the development of "biofilm". This is the even smaller tank (in the lab) that I used to keep a pair of A. borellii (and fry) in (the light is the Boyu 3 x 8W).






Other possibilities would be any of the 3 dwarf Corydoras species (C. hastatus, habrosus or pygmaeus), they are small enough that you can keep a group of 6, and reasonably easy to spawn. If you keep them with a group of Otocinclus, these are more likely to spawn as well. 

The Dwarf Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila) is another good one, or the Clown Killii (Epiplatys annulatus), all these possibilities so far can raise some fry to a reasonable size in the tank with the parents present.

For Galaxy Microrasbora or any of the smaller Pencil fish/Tetras/Marbled Hatchet  you need to exclude the parents from the tank after spawning or they will eat the eggs/fry.

I'm going to try Threadfin Rainbows (Iratherina wertheri) in my shrimp tank, and I'm hoping that these will form a self sustaining colony (the fry are apparently very small but I'm hoping they will be able to find enough rotifers etc to pick at from the biofilm on the moss).

cheers Darrel


----------



## rawr (23 Feb 2010)

Personally I wouldn't recommend breeding Rams in a 40l tank (that is most likely nearer 30l after substrate, hardscape etc etc) or anything over 5cm for that matter. I just think it's unnatural for that size fish to be in such a small space, especially that of somewhat aggresssive temperament like Rams.

I would recommend something around 2cm like the Celestial Pearl Danio aka Galaxy Rasbora as dw suggested above. They are great little fish, have beend ocumented as relatively easy to breed even in the main tank and of high demand.


----------



## joncairns (23 Feb 2010)

Thank you both for the advice,I appreciate it,and will consider it carefully.I will let you know what I eventually go for.

Jon


----------



## mr. luke (24 Feb 2010)

Bit of a tangent but how about one of the smaller shelldweller species?


----------



## mlgt (24 Feb 2010)

Ive had rams breed in my 60l tank before, but that was purely because they were given to me from a friend.

However as many have said, its not ideal for rams to be in such a small space due to behavious etc. 

I now am setting up a 125l tank for my sterbai/julli corys and will be putting my rams in there as well.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Feb 2010)

In a tank that small look at some of the non-annual killifish.  If very well-planted some fry can often survive and grow on in the same tank as the parents, or you can put spawning mops in a relatively bare tank and remove the eggs to a tub placed on top of the tank to raise the fry in.


----------



## joncairns (9 Sep 2011)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Bit of a tangent but how about one of the smaller shelldweller species?



Mr Luke,what are 'shelldweller' fish ?

Thanks also for the Ram and Killifish suggestions.

I have recently had some success with guppies and kribs,may well look at some non-annual killifish soon.

Jon 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.400470,0.161145


----------



## cheebs (9 Sep 2011)

I was going to suggest shellies too...



I breed (even without trying hard) Neolamprologus Multifasciatus in a small 28l tank. They are fascinating little fish too as you can see from the vid above. Keep a group of 6-8 in that sized tank, then when the fry are born and start to get adventurous watch how your substrate changes places from day to day LOL.

They are pretty territorial though, so be careful that tank mates are not bottom dwellers, particularly small slow ones, A few small, but fast tetras (glowlights work pretty good, but would prefer a larger tank), are good for dither fish. They tend to be very skittish without dithers.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2011)

The Neolamprologus Multifasciatus looks a like a very good choice for such a tank, although galaxy rasboras are very pretty.


----------



## a1Matt (9 Sep 2011)

Rik bred Galaxy Rasboras in a small tank. Think it was about 40litres.  They can get them in Birchwood too (their local breeder has them in at the moment), so you know you can get some good quality stock


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Sep 2011)

+1 for multies I started with 4 in a 48l tank and now have 30+ in my 180. They are good fun to watch, easy to breed and good if you live in a hard water area. Definitely the more the merrier, around a dozen of mine are approaching maturity at the moment and the squabbles and displaying are good to watch. They will also tolerate multiple generations in one tank.
Regards
Ollie


----------

